
Find a Geospatial File's SRID Using Scala and GDAL - Brideau
http://www.whackdata.com/2017/11/23/finding-srs-srid-geospatial-file-scala-gdal/
======
Brideau
As I've started to work with larger data systems, I find myself relying more
on Java geospatial libraries than I have in the past instead of Python/R. My
preferred language is Scala though, which is luckily largely compatible with
Java.

As I've tried to sort out the ecosystem, I was struck by the lack of examples
and documentation. So, I'm going to start posting intro tutorials as I figure
them out. Hope you find them useful!

